# Lotts creek beagle club



## Jason1987 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys, Lotts Creek beagle club is having their trade day Saturday September 25th! we are gonna start at 10, probably wouldnt be a bad idea to get there a little early! come out and join us, bring the whole family, its gonna be a great time! If anyone needs any driving directions feel free to give me a call at 912-237-5436, or David Barnes at 912-667-4884! look forward to seeing everyone! god bless


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 22, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwherre``````````````````````````````>*

At one Time, many years ago this Club was located in Ed Taylor's back yard, is that the same place?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jason1987 (Sep 22, 2010)

Its off of highway 46 now DR, turn off I-16 onto Ash Branch Church road, coming from macon you would take a left onto ash branch, turn right at the stop sign and go a couple miles and its on the left just past Bay District fire department! little white sign out by the highway says lotts creek beagle club! if yall aint got nothing going on ride down, we would sure love to have yall!


----------



## Chuck Terry (Sep 22, 2010)

I remember when it was there too DR!  Right behind the "Swampy Golf Course"?


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 23, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> At one Time, many years ago this Club was located in Ed Taylor's back yard, is that the same place?
> 
> D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


Daddy Rabbit, If you're coming let me know and I will give you a personal escort down there.  You can bring me a good dog to if you want to!
Thought I might take some of these blues and see if I could swap a 3/1 deal.  NO OFFENSE PREACHER


----------



## rabbithunter (Sep 23, 2010)

hey jason r u a member at lotts creek


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 23, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> At one Time, many years ago this Club was located in Ed Taylor's back yard, is that the same place?
> 
> D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



Still in his back yard.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey BJ I'll see you there saturday!!! I"m Brigin 2-Rhoosters, 1-Sack of Dog Food, Some of my Special Canned Rabbit-Brunswick-Stew, 1-Sack of Home grown Pears, 2-Videos of my Blueberrys running a Rabbit, 3- 8X10s of my Rambo Impersonations   Cain't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason1987 (Sep 24, 2010)

rabbithunter said:


> hey jason r u a member at lotts creek



yes i am  rabbithunter


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 24, 2010)

I once Won All Of their Trophies down there, at old Ed's Place, with my little Red female, D.R.'s Squeel ~~!!

The ask me to Stop Bringing, that little runt down there?

So, I started too going North, ended up at the U.S. P.P. Championship, in London Ky.  Dadgum little red runt, won that Hunt also??

I enjoyed, getting under old Ed Taylors, skin with my Squeel hound.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jason1987 (Sep 24, 2010)

btt


----------



## dirtroad (Sep 24, 2010)

Still got my Lotts Creek Beagle Club cap.
Aquired quite a few hats back in the day.


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 25, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Hey BJ I'll see you there saturday!!! I"m Brigin 2-Rhoosters, 1-Sack of Dog Food, Some of my Special Canned Rabbit-Brunswick-Stew, 1-Sack of Home grown Pears, 2-Videos of my Blueberrys running a Rabbit, 3- 8X10s of my Rambo Impersonations   Cain't wait!!!!!!!


I don't know if I can handle all that or not!!!
I wish you had some tri's or b&t's.  I'd swap you 4 blues for 1.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 25, 2010)

Really enjoyed myself today at Lotts Creek Beagle Club Trade Day. Got to see----Swamp Rabbit, and little Rabbit(He got married today 12:00 i think He's and the New Mrs.Little Swamp Rabbit are honeyMOONIN tonight), then saw  Jason and friends,then saw BJ Tillman,you know when you talk to people on the threads you tri to get a picture of them in your mind, well  I sho messed up on this picture---Hes got PRE-MATURE WHITE HAIR,DEEP BASS VOICE,PERTY SKINNY LEGS,FUNNY LAUGH, kinda scary!!!!!!!!! Oh by the way Sold one RHOOSTER and TWO Hens


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 25, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Really enjoyed myself today at Lotts Creek Beagle Club Trade Day. Got to see----Swamp Rabbit, and little Rabbit(He got married today 12:00 i think He's and the New Mrs.Little Swamp Rabbit are honeyMOONIN tonight), then saw  Jason and friends,then saw BJ Tillman,you know when you talk to people on the threads you tri to get a picture of them in your mind, well  I sho messed up on this picture---Hes got PRE-MATURE WHITE HAIR,DEEP BASS VOICE,PERTY SKINNY LEGS,FUNNY LAUGH, kinda scary!!!!!!!!! Oh by the way Sold one RHOOSTER and TWO Hens


I was kinda thinking he might be a little different in person but a babbler is a babbler no matter where you turn him out!


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 25, 2010)

bjtillman said:


> I was kinda thinking he might be a little different in person but a babbler is a babbler no matter where you turn him out!



Thats funny right there!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 26, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwherre``````````````````````````````>*

Preacherman, My old Friend, B.J. T. has "Lots off Peanuts too" !!

You know what made his hair  trun White at a Young age??

Well, I better not say, at this Point and Time! That's better than No hair at All?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 26, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwherre``````````````````````````````>*

Well, I suppose I better tell you all this story, about B.J's white hair?

It was a Long time ago! You see, I have always had a hard time, making Ends Meet! When you raise a litter off five (5) Boys, they can eat you out off house and home?? 

I Knew B.J. was always wanting a Super Hound!! Well, I had this  "Plan"  too breed up a Good Litter of pups, get them started, real well and The Very Best In The Litter, I name it, Yep, you gussed it, B.J. !!  Next time B.J.T. called wanting to know if I had a Super Hound, I was Ready!

I been running that male pup, B.J. ever day for the entire summer, he could carry the mail, had a hard chop mouth and a good looking Tri-colored hound, he was out of my best male, at that time, he knew his name, so when I call he was there, No S.C's way back then, you had too train them the hard way!  So I let B.J.T. talk and he finally  got around to asking if I have a good , young gun dog that could get the job done?

I thought he was never going to Ask?  Yep, I said come on up and take a look at my best young male!
I  called that pup that so many time he, he knew who B.J. was !!

Well the rest is History!  He started turning Gray shortly there after!

True Story!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 26, 2010)

Now that's good rite there DR-- Well I'll testify , HE STILL AINT GOT THE COLOR BACK


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 26, 2010)

Two wives, 6 younguns, birddogs, foxhounds, coonhounds, squirrel dogs, beagles, labs, boxers, jack russels, german sheppard - fishing- now you know why its premature grey/white!!!!!!  I even had to mix in a little work also to keep the lights on!!!!!!  I got to the Lotts Creek Club event late but really enjoyed talking to Preacher Landrum and some of the other members.  They have a nice facility, good running grounds and will treat you like you want to be treated.  1ST CLASS BEAGLE CLUB


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 26, 2010)

Dang BJ, surprised you got any hair at all Really enjoyed meeting you, and look forward to running some bunnys with you!!!!!!


----------



## swamp rabbit (Sep 28, 2010)

*lotts creek*

BJ, if Landrum comes to run we sure would like to come listen, Ryan said he hadn't heard a good pack of treeing hounds in a while, of coarse i told him they were not treeing hounds,but we will bring the 410 to help get shed of some of the ''armadillas''


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 28, 2010)

swamp rabbit said:


> BJ, if Landrum comes to run we sure would like to come listen, Ryan said he hadn't heard a good pack of treeing hounds in a while, of coarse i told him they were not treeing hounds,but we will bring the 410 to help get shed of some of the ''armadillas''


There's probably not alot of difference in his running and a dog treeing.


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 28, 2010)

swamp rabbit said:


> BJ, if Landrum comes to run we sure would like to come listen, Ryan said he hadn't heard a good pack of treeing hounds in a while, of coarse i told him they were not treeing hounds,but we will bring the 410 to help get shed of some of the ''armadillas''


There's probably not alot of difference in his running and a dog treeing.:


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Swamp Rabbit ,I imagine Little Rabbit go be tied down for a while!!!!! when them girls become WIVES things NEVER get back the same


----------



## swamp rabbit (Sep 28, 2010)

*lotts creek*

Yea, he has only been on honeymoon 2 days,He called wanting me to turn the dogs out and let him listen on the phone while she was sunbathing by the pool.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 28, 2010)

Now that's what I call -----"GOTTIT BAD"


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 28, 2010)

he better get use to hearing them from the phone lol


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 28, 2010)

On my first honeymoon I had the whole week off.  I honeymooned for 3 days and foxhunted for 4.  A good friend of mine who is no longer with us told me to "start out like I could hold out."  I reckon I took him to heart!!!!  I have found over the years that if you aggravate them enough they will want you to go hunting just to get rid of you!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 28, 2010)

Boy aint that what's the truth gonna be!!!!YACKA-TAMATA-GROYVMTO-CUTADESBMT-BETRYOPNIC-LUTUMBASW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 29, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwherre``````````````````````````````>*

I was goint too say he's speaking in unknown tongues??

D,R,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``>


----------

